# Boulder jury continues deliberations in insulin-rape case



## Northerner (Jan 28, 2013)

A Boulder County jury today will continue to deliberate the fate of Frederick Allen, a 32-year-old diabetic accused of drugging a University of Colorado student with insulin before raping her in February 2011.

The jurors heard closing arguments from attorneys Friday morning after a two week trial and deliberated for six hours Friday but were not able to reach a verdict. Allen faces nine felonies, including three counts of sexual assault, first-degree assault, two counts of second-degree assault and tampering with physical evidence, after being indicted by the Boulder County grand jury in January 2012.

According to the indictment, Allen met the victim at the Sundown Saloon on the Pearl Street Mall. The two previously had met, but had never really talked to each other. During the encounter in February 2011, Allen and the woman talked until the bar closed, at which point he offered to walk her to her nearby home.

http://www.dailycamera.com/news/bou...liberations-frederick-allen-insulin-rape-case


----------



## Northerner (Jan 30, 2013)

*Jury in Boulder insulin-rape case reaches partial verdict, will return Wednesday*

Having reached a verdict on just three of the nine charges against Frederick Allen -- a 32-year-old diabetic accused of drugging a University of Colorado student with insulin before raping her -- a Boulder jury will return for a fourth day of deliberations Wednesday.
At 5 p.m. Tuesday, after about 20 hours of deliberation, the jury went home for the evening, still unable to reach an unanimous verdict on a majority of the charges in the case.

http://www.denverpost.com/breakingn...y-begins-third-day-deliberations-insulin-rape


----------



## Northerner (Jan 30, 2013)

*Diabetic Frederick Allen convicted in insulin-rape case*

A Boulder County jury has convicted a man of sexual assault after he was accused of using his insulin to drug then rape a woman.

Frederick Allen, who is diabetic, told investigators he had sex with the victim, but he stopped when she started getting sick.

The 32-year-old was convicted Wednesday on six of the nine charges against him, the Boulder Daily Camera reported.

The six felonies Allen was found guilty of were: sexual assault on a person incapable of appraising the nature of their conduct while armed with a deadly weapon;  sexual assault on a person incapable of appraising the nature of their conduct causing serious bodily injury; sexual assault on a physically helpless victim causing serious bodily injury;  two counts of second-degree assault and tampering with evidence.

http://www.thedenverchannel.com/new...rederick-allen-convicted-in-insulin-rape-case


----------



## Northerner (Apr 13, 2013)

*Frederick Allen, convicted in insulin rape case, gets 83 years to life in prison*

Frederick Allen, convicted of six felonies after he used his insulin to drug a University of Colorado student in 2011 and then sexually assaulted her, was sentenced Friday to 83 years to life in prison.

Allen, 33, was found guilty by a Boulder County jury in January of sexual assault while armed with a deadly weapon, sexual assault causing serious bodily injury and first-degree assault with a deadly weapon. The jury also convicted Allen on two counts of second-degree assault and tampering with evidence.

http://www.dailycamera.com/news/ci_23014476/frederick-allen-convicted-insulin-rape-case-gets-48


----------



## Lauras87 (Apr 13, 2013)

I'm shocked someone would do that to another person.
He could of killed her


----------



## brett (Apr 13, 2013)

Northerner said:


> Frederick Allen, convicted of six felonies after he used his insulin to drug a University of Colorado student in 2011 and then sexually assaulted her, was sentenced Friday to 83 years to life in prison.
> 
> Allen, 33, was found guilty by a Boulder County jury in January of sexual assault while armed with a deadly weapon, sexual assault causing serious bodily injury and first-degree assault with a deadly weapon. The jury also convicted Allen on two counts of second-degree assault and tampering with evidence.
> 
> http://www.dailycamera.com/news/ci_23014476/frederick-allen-convicted-insulin-rape-case-gets-48


Amazing, would never of thought someone would use insulin for that purpose, yet alone a diabetic person knowing what could of happened.  Just hope this was an isolated 
Incidence but have a feelinge  probably not.


----------



## Northerner (Apr 13, 2013)

brett said:


> Amazing, would never of thought someone would use insulin for that purpose, yet alone a diabetic person knowing what could of happened.  Just hope this was an isolated
> Incidence but have a feelinge  probably not.



She was lucky to survive, I imagine  You have to admire the Yanks - when they punish someone, they really punish them! 84 years  Mind you, still doesn't deter people from committing the crimes


----------



## Lauras87 (Apr 13, 2013)

Northerner said:


> She was lucky to survive, I imagine  You have to admire the Yanks - when they punish someone, they really punish them! 84 years  Mind you, still doesn't deter people from committing the crimes



Well with what he's been found guilty of, they'll have used their guidelines which seems harsh.
I'd love to see an American court room in session because I'm sad


----------



## Cleo (Apr 13, 2013)

Shocking.  What is WRONG with some people?????


----------

